# Hotel debited my credit card without permission



## pc7 (29 Aug 2007)

Apologies if this is the wrong location. I was at a hotel the weekend (I won't name it) and to say the service/staff were rude and horrible would be an understatment. So much so Monday I wrote a 3 page letter of complaint.  We paid in cash on departure and when looking at my credit card today there is a 100 euro debit from this hotel.  I gave my credit card number when booking, but never agreed to pay anything on it and as we paid the bill in full on departure I was surprised to see this. I am waiting on the manager to ring me back but was it illegal for them to do this charge without my permission, I'm fuming and just want to be firm when (if) they ring back to ensure it is refunded to my account. What are my rights legally? Many thanks


----------



## Towger (29 Aug 2007)

Ring your Credit Card company, and tell them it is a disputed charge. They will but a hold on the money and it is up to the hotel to make a valid claim to get it back. You might also have to put your side of the story in writing to the Credit Card company. Keep copies of all paperwork, and record of all calls etc.

Towger


----------



## pc7 (29 Aug 2007)

thanks towger will do


----------



## Eanair (29 Aug 2007)

If you're looking at it online, are you sure that it's been debited and that it's not an unposted transaction? I've had the experience before in various places where I gave an imprint of my card and saw the unposted transaction online as much larger than the eventual cost - they seem to 'reserve' funds in case you run up a huge bill. I remember querying it with my credit card company and being told that this often happened with hotels.


----------



## indebtedgal (29 Aug 2007)

chances are as above it is just a record of authorisation from when you gave your card on check in. it happens all the time.


----------



## pc7 (29 Aug 2007)

well after 3 phones calls this morning we've got to the bottom of it, they are going to refund the 100 (it wasn't an imprint giving at checkin).  I booked 2 rooms (1 x 3 people, 1 x 2) we paid this on check out with cash, they are saying I also booked a room for myself?? which is the 100 charge, I explained I didn't and the reason the rooms were booked on my card in someone else name is that the concert rate we were getting was booked in the other persons name so I had to give that to get the concert rate but used my credit card as hers had been cloned and used in Senegal to buy petrol and she was waiting on a new one.  I'd already spoke to the credit card centre who said if I'd any problems they'd dispute it.  JUst poor customer service/records as I mentioned earlier in the post I'd written on monday to complain about it, he he he didn't mention this while trying to get the refund!


----------



## kellysayers (29 Aug 2007)

Same thing happened to me some months ago. My mother who has'nt got a card asked me to book a lynch hotel in clare for her at short notice. When she arrived at hotel the following week she paid for her room in advance with cash 340 euros for two nights, she did not receive a reciept at this stage. When she checked out 2 days later she got a reciept for her stay. When I got my CC statement some five weeks later it had been debited 340 euros. I have been on the phone to them 20 - 30 times since and they are not showing any interest whatsoever. My point being same as above how can they debit your card without you knowing or informing you.
I dont know how to go about getting my money back, any help would be apprieciated


----------



## MugsGame (29 Aug 2007)

Ring your credit card helpline and tell them you are disputing the transaction. Fax or write to the hotel saying you will request a "chargeback" from your bank if they don't refund the money.


----------



## kellysayers (29 Aug 2007)

I have already paid off the CC as i did'nt want to get lumbered with the interest as well


----------



## MugsGame (29 Aug 2007)

> Same thing happened to me some months ago.



Sorry, I misread this as some weeks. Ring your credit card company anyway, but they will probably say it happened too long ago for them to do anything.

Your best option at this stage is probably to bring a small claims court case against the hotel. Can you prove you contacted the hotel repeatedly, e.g. itemised phone bill?


----------



## kellysayers (29 Aug 2007)

Yes


----------



## pc7 (30 Aug 2007)

kellysayers when I spoke to the credit card company they were extremely helpful, 340 is a lot of cash. If it is too late for the credit card root then definately persue the hotel, its crazy to pay for something twice! (unless your loaded


----------



## gonk (30 Aug 2007)

MugsGame said:


> Sorry, I misread this as some weeks. Ring your credit card company anyway, but they will probably say it happened too long ago for them to do anything.


 
As a rule, you have 90 days from a credit card statement date to dispute any transaction in it. If it goes beyond that, you are deemed to have accepted the charge.


----------



## PaulH (30 Aug 2007)

Eanair said:


> If you're looking at it online, are you sure that it's been debited and that it's not an unposted transaction? I've had the experience before in various places where I gave an imprint of my card and saw the unposted transaction online as much larger than the eventual cost - they seem to 'reserve' funds in case you run up a huge bill. I remember querying it with my credit card company and being told that this often happened with hotels.


 


indebtedgal said:


> chances are as above it is just a record of authorisation from when you gave your card on check in. it happens all the time.


 
This is known as "Authorisation Hold", or "Preauthorisation". See here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Authorization_hold


----------

